# Programm per Hompage ansprechen



## Clayn (19. Sep 2012)

Hiho

zuerstmal ich wusste einfach keinen gescheiten Titel xD daher sry dafür.

Und ich wollte mal mit einer Frage an euch treten wo ich hoffe zumindestens eine Antwort zu bekommen sei es Positiv oder Negativ. Also worum es geht:

Ich habe ein Programm (nicht von mir, nicht Java) eine Website intern aufruft (was es auch tut in dem Fall google Maps). Jetzt möchte ich das quasi umleiten auf ne eigene Seite die nichts weiter macht als den Aufruf weiterleiten aufs richtige und gleichzeitig ein Java Programm das ich dann schreibe informiert das die Seite aufgerufen wurde.

Meine Frage ist nun ist das möglich und dann, wie man das grob macht. Ich will nicht unbedingt ne Lösung eher Stichworte etc.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## The_S (20. Sep 2012)

Clayn hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe ein Programm (nicht von mir, nicht Java) eine Website intern aufruft (was es auch tut in dem Fall google Maps). Jetzt möchte ich das quasi umleiten auf ne eigene Seite die nichts weiter macht als den Aufruf weiterleiten aufs richtige und gleichzeitig ein Java Programm das ich dann schreibe informiert das die Seite aufgerufen wurde.



Äh puh. Ganz schön schwer dein Geschreibsel zu entziffern. Bitte bemühe dich das nächste Mal so zu schreiben, dass man deine Sätze (hat keine inhaltlichen sondern grammatikalischen Gründe) beim ersten Mal lesen versteht und nicht 20 mal lesen muss. Danke.

Programmier dir einen eigenen DNS-Server oder Proxy. Der leitet dann Anfragen an Google Maps entsprechend um und ruft ein Java-Programm auf.


----------



## homer65 (20. Sep 2012)

Du kannst unter Linux über die /etc/hosts Datei DNS Einträge vornehmen. Unter Windows gibt es eine ähnliche hosts Datei.
Allerdings werden dann alle Aufrufe von google.de ohne Ansehen der Person umgeleitet.


----------



## Clayn (20. Sep 2012)

Okay ich werd dann mal schauen ^^

Und zur Grammatik sry eig schau ich immer das alles korrekt ist. Aber es war schon (relativ) spät und wurd vorher mit Informationen zugemüllt, aber das ist jetzt keine entschuldigung^^


----------



## Templarthelast (20. Sep 2012)

Clayn hat gesagt.:


> sry eig


 Soetwas dient meistens nicht der Lesbarkeit und wohlformulierte Forenbeiträge können auch das 10-Fingersuchsystem verbessern.


----------

